# Changing colour of garden fence



## salaried (20 Jun 2013)

Hi, A friend of mine has just bought a house , There is fencing on either side of the back,  It is the 6 feet by 6 feet type of panel and light in weight, It was already painted in a cherry colour and she has tried to paint it green but the cherry colour keeps coming through even after three coats, It is very thin fencing so maybe cannot absorb the green, Any ideas would be welcome, Regards Cumnor.


----------



## delgirl (20 Jun 2013)

Perhaps they haven't used the correct type of paint?  

I recently changed my shed colour, which was dark brown to lavender using [broken link removed].  The paint went on very easily and, with a good first coat and light second coat, covered the old brown stain perfectly.

Have a look at their brochure and maybe give them a call on their helpline.


----------



## Leo (20 Jun 2013)

Check the product they're using, as delgirl points out, many wood stain products aren't suitable for changing the colour of already stained wood.


----------



## dubgem (20 Jun 2013)

I second the recommendation for Cuprinol Shades, great coverage and a great range of colours that can also be mixed easily to create new colours.  

I painted my shiplap shed in pink and white stripes, but I mixed the pink myself several times before I achieved the right shade, and I noticed that after a few coats (I think three) it became harder to cover the colour underneath as the paint has a waterproof finish that fresh paint won't cover easily.  Because of the roughness of the wood I wasn't able to sand to give the paint a better grip.  This may be the case with your friend's fence also, especially if the original colour was done fairly recently.

(In case you're wondering, I did eventually achieve the perfect shade of pink and the shed has attracted many admiring comments.  The fence is a fetching shade of denimy blue).


----------



## salaried (21 Jun 2013)

Thanks all for your great advice, I have taken note and will pass on the info, Maybe it cannot be changed as Leo says but the cuprinol suggestion is worth a try, The shed sounds very unique dubgem, Well done .


----------



## dubgem (21 Jun 2013)

salaried said:


> The shed sounds very unique dubgem, Well done .



Thanks salaried, it is indeed a shed among sheds - winter and summer, to merely look at it is to feel an irresistable urge to buy an ice-cream!


----------



## Leo (21 Jun 2013)

salaried said:


> Maybe it cannot be changed as Leo says but the cuprinol suggestion is worth a try



To clarify my point, the colour usually can be changed, just with the right product. The Cuprinol product looks like it'll do the trick, but to be sure, check the container/ask in the shop.


----------



## delgirl (21 Jun 2013)

The DIY stores also sell Cuprinol Shades Testers - so you can try before you buy.

The best off-the-shelf colour range I came across when I was looking for Shades was in Homebase in Rathfarnham.  Most of the DIY stores will also mix the Cuprinol Shades Colours, which are not standard off-the-shelf at the Dulux Mixing Station.

Some info here and some customer reviews as well.


----------



## salaried (24 Jun 2013)

I just got a text from my friend today to say the cuprinol had worked a treat, Thanks very much for your help as it saves me doing the job for her, What would I do without AAM.


----------

